# Panasonic TC-P65ZT60 HDMI help



## mikes280 (Mar 22, 2008)

I do more reading then posting but i hope someone can help me i have had my 65'' Panasonic for about a year and a half , I love the TV but earlier this summer during one of many Lighten storms My cable box got knocked out so after getting a new one from Time Warner cable we found my HDMI's on the set not working <all of them . So to get a pic we hooked the TV up with RCA's until i could figure out what to do . My feelings is the storm took out the HDMI port on the set but i can't get any one that can tell me how much to fix it . What i would like to do is order the board if that is what it is i feel i can do it myself. So can anyone tell me where to get it how much or how easy it will be , any help would be awesome .


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

You are on the right track to replace the HDMI board yourself. You can do it and it's worth the time and cost. These are easy to replace boards, much like a PC's desktop board. 

Not sure all of the best ways to find the board, but I gave a few VT60s and ZT60s that had cracked screens to a friendly repair shop in NYC, Advisory TV. When you call remind them that they have the boards from the new Panasonic plasma TVs I gave them for salvage. 

Good luck!

-Robert


----------

